# Thai: Hugs and kisses



## Pinecone222

How would one write "Hugs and Kisses" in Thai?


----------



## changsupranee

Hugs is กอด  it's sound "got"
kisses is หอม  it's soud "hom"


----------



## N.ning

Kiss can say in many words.

'Hom' หอม is one of them- 'hom' is usually use when you kiss at cheek.

But if you kiss at mouth we call 'joob' จูบ.

And if you want to say it bit slang and sound cute we say 'jub' จุ๊บ.


----------



## asumi

Generally, "Hug" is "กอด" and "Kiss" is "จูบ"

Hope this help ^^


----------



## Nucleara

Pinecone222 said:


> How would one write "Hugs and Kisses" in Thai?


 
As other replies, hug=กอด and kiss=หอม or จูบ
In this case I would think of this instead : "รักและคิดถึง" ,meaning "Love and miss you ..." and this is more common that we write at the end of the letter or a message to a friend. "กอดและหอม" sounds very unusual in this case.

Hope this helps
Nucleara : )


----------

